# Ondemandpornos !



## tissi (30 März 2008)

Wer kann mir helfen und einen Rechtsanwalt in Berlin empfehlen, der sich mit dieser Firma und ihren Machenschafften auskennt !?
Hatte in 2005 ein Testabo gebucht für 3,99 € und danach ging das Theater los. Habe die Firma via Mail angeschrieben, hat aber niemanden interessiert. Mittlerweile liegt der ganze Vorgang am AG Wedding weil sie die Kohle trotzdem haben wollen. Mahnungen bekomme ich bis heute.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2008)

*AW: Ondemandpornos !*

~ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=193875#post193875
[Hilfe: siehe Der Jurist im nächsten Beitrag]


----------



## Der Jurist (30 März 2008)

*AW: Ondemandpornos !*

Das ist nur ein Nachweis: 
Rechtsanwälte, auch in Berlin. Blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------

